# [SOLVED] odblokowanie pakietu

## happ

witam

chciałbym prosić o pomoc w odblokowaniu pakietu, czytając dokumentacje, pisze tam że chcąc odblokować pakiet, wystarczy go usunąć (rozumiem że chodzi o plik ebuild) gdyż ten pakien nie jest w ogóle zainstalowany, a więc wpisując 

```
 emerge -pv coldplug 
```

dostaję coś takiego 

```
 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB 

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-104-r12)

Total: 1 package (1 new, 1 block), Size of downloads: 0 kB 
```

próbowałem ingerować w pliki Manifest i usunąć przy zmiennej 

```
 DEPEND 
```

znaczek 

```
 ! 
```

i to nic nie dało, próbowałem usuwać, a raczej zmieniać nazwę całego katalogu 

```
 sys-fs/udev 
```

i to też nic nie dało, więc nie mam zielonego pojęcia jak odblokować pakiet coldplug, ma ktoś jakiś pomysł ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie odblokowuje się pakietu wywalając ebuild. Czytał Ty handbooka?

Poza_tym coldplug jest deprecated, od kiedy jest udev nikt go nie używa. Zupełnie zbędny bajer.

Arfrever: Ortografia (m. in. s/deprecented/deprecated/)

----------

## happ

moze udev jest zbednym bajerem, nie znam sie, ale chce odblokowac coldplug, bo chce zeby mi neostrada dzialala, wiec pomoz mi zrobic tak zeby mi ten udev nie blokowal coldpluga

----------

## Radioaktywny

mówisz masz:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4

----------

## mziab

Powtórzę innymi słowami co powiedział SlashBeast: Coldplug jest niepotrzebny. Udev robi teraz to, co kiedyś robił coldplug. Wniosek: nie musisz nic robić. A udev jest pakietem niezbędnym. Bez niego możesz zapomnieć o działającym systemie.

----------

## happ

wiecie co, mam udev zainstalowany, ale nie bardzo wiem do czego sluzy, zreszta coldplug mi sterownik do speedtoucha wczesniej ladowal bezproblemowo, i nie wiem jak zrobic aby udev robil mi to samo, mimo iz startuje razem z systemem

a do Radioaktywnego, czytałem tę stronę wcześniej, i mi nie pomogła, bo nie bardzo kumam tego fragmentu, a tu jest klucz do tego 

```
 Są dwie możliwości na pozbycie się blokady: Nie instalować programu lub usunąć pakiet, który go blokuje. W podanym powyżej przykładzie mogliśmy wybrać pomiędzy rezygnacją z instalacji postfix lub usunięciem ssmtp. 
```

wiec nie wiem jak moge usunac pakiet ktory go blokuje ? tzn mam po_prostu udev usunac ? bo ja juz nic nie czaje z tego, sory za to.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## lo53r

tak jezeli nie zrezygnujesz z instlacji tego czegos to musisz usunac udev

#emerge -C udev

----------

## happ

ok, wiec wywale udev, choc wczesniej automagicznie neostrada mi sie postawila, choc nie mialem bladego pojecia jak ? (glupi ma zawsze szczescie   :Razz:  )

================================================

ok, pomoglo, problem rozwiazany, mam coldpluga zainstalowanego pomoglo 

```
 # emerge -C udev 
```

dzieki wszystkim, ale niestety nie mam nadal polaczenia z netem :/

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## lo53r

ok, wiec zacznijmy od poczatku

zakladam ze instalujesz gentoo z livecd, i tu masz na_razie internet jednak po zainstalowaniu gruba i uruchomieniu gentoo, ze tak sie wyraze lokalnie gentoo twierdzi ze brak internet. jezeli na_razie sie zgadzamy to poprosze o wynik z livecd tego :

```

# lspci | grep -i eth

```

oraz o napisanie jakimi to kartami sieciowymi sie poslugujesz

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## happ

karty sieciowej nie mam, mam tylko modem speedtouch, a gentoo instaluje z live cd 2004, stara wersja, ale jara nowszej nie chce mi sie pobierać, bo stara zrobi to samo, ale wyniki tobie prześlę

----------

## lo53r

to proponuje postawic gentoo za pomoca genkernela - przynajmniej bedziesz mial dzialajacy internet inna kwestia jest taka ze proponuje poszukac w googleach "gentoo neostrada"

----------

## happ

słuchaj, jajko potrafię skompilować, lubię ręcznie jajko robić, wszystkie moduły są, tylko mam problem z ładowaniem firmwaru do speedtoucha, wcześniej działało świetnie, a teraz nie wiem co sie dzieje, czy to wina nowego drzewka i nowych pakietów ?

a polecenie 

```
 lspci | grep - i eth 
```

nic mi nie zwraca, karty sieciowej nie posiadam

a co do szukania gentoo neostrada, to znalazłem parę świetnych stron, z tego forum, ale i z zagranicznego, do stawiania neo nie korzystałem z przepisu z tego forum, tylko z zagranicznego, i zadziałało za pierwszym razem    :Wink: 

----------

## lo53r

ok ok, ja rowniez lubie miec jajo wlasnorecznie, ale jezeli jajo z livecd dziala to mozna je po_prostu odchudzac. poza tym piszesz ze zadzialalo za pierwszym razem, tzn ze juz tobie dziala czy nie ? gubie sie  :Sad: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## happ

nie, nie działa, działało wcześniej, przed deinstalajcją poprzedniego gentoo, ze starym drzewkiem, nie lubie aktualizować. jak już to stawiać od nowa, bo wiem że potem są problemy i różne lagi np, jak wyjdzie jakiś program nowy, a nie wszyscy zdążą zaktualizwoać i wypuścić swoje to mogą się gryźć z bibliotekami itp. mam nadzieję że wiesz o co mi chodzi   :Wink: 

----------

## lo53r

http://www.gentoo.org.pl/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,58/topic,30.0/ ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Zabierasz się do tego od dupy strony.

Nerwostrada normalnie działa z udev, dezinstalacja udev i powrót na statyczny dev to jawne samobójstwo.  Pewnie używasz jakiegos starego magicznego HOWTO jak odpalić neostrade. Chyba nawet w handbooku jest napisane jak odpalić połączenie ppp adslowe. Poszukaj.

----------

## happ

korzystałem przy instalowaniu z tego opisu   :Wink: 

http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/

myślę że stary nie jest   :Wink:   i co fajniejesze napisałem skrypt który dodaje wszystkie wpisy za mnie i obsługuje wszystkie revision modemów czyli 0,2,4 (tzn kompiluje sterownik do tego modemu) udostępniałem to na tym forum ale administrator skasował wątek, a chciałem żeby użytkownicy przetestowali czy to działa, oczywiście trzeba zainstalować uprzednio wymagane pakiety, ale wtedy gdy instalowałem neostradę, nie byłem świadom czy udev jest mi potrzebny, po prostu jakimś cudem sterowniki się ładowały a jak to zrobiłem to nie mam pojęcia, i wszystko wg tego przepisu z tej strony co podałem wyżej

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *happ wrote:*   

> udostępniałem to na tym forum ale administrator skasował wątek

  Chodzi Ci o to? Na tym forum jeśli coś nie łamie prawa lub ogólnie przyjętych zasad to nie jest kasowane.

----------

## happ

tak o to mi chodzi, sory, ale praw nie przeczytałem do końca   :Wink:  po_prostu z góry już założyłem że to zostanie   :Wink: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

